# D'OH...finally figured out how to post pics...So, here's Monroe the Magician!!!



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh what a pretty boy!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Simply stunning!!!! I adore silvers and my next one (someday) will be a silver standard. :biggrin:


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks kamelotMom...he's really a sweetheart and a whole bunch of fun...
It's Amazing how fast he's grown...
Here's six months:









Here he is at eight months:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What a pretty boy, Love him!! 

Love his little topknot at 6 mo  Hope I can tie a little TK on Saleen at 6 mo LoL. It seems like the hair on her head is shorter than anywhere else on her body lol.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

One pretty boy!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Honestly, his pics don't do him any justice. He is even prettier in person. I can't wait to get stings coat grown out more so he can get into his clip. 

Monroe is a very impressive boy! What show are you attending next.I'm going to attemp to make the modesto show later this month. Now tha he's 6 months I really need to get his ukc paperwork finished so he can compete.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks y'all for the sweet compliments...
Jenn I was just trying to figure out when the next shows will be for us. I feel like I need to coordinate with Susan to make sure there are enough numbers present for points. Apparently getting a Grand CH title is pretty complicated! She says she's going to Saprks but that it's cold and I'll hate it! She is also considering Rancho, but said no to Modesto. I liked how close (relatively!) Modesto was! Good shopping too: but, I'm easy to please, there's not any big stores in the wee little town we live in!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya,no need to waste time coming if no dogs entered. I think cindy will go if I enter and maybe dave and donna. I just received stings papers from akc and just need to send in his ukc app now.

I wish there were more poodles out showing in the area. I keep telling my husband we can have a poodle enpire when he is ready. Lol

Well I'm sure ill see you here eventually. The hubby is very interested in the international show coming up.I hear its costly but sounds like a good time. Still trying to by a house and get the kid well so time will tell. Alright I'm off to bed, talk soon!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful Poodle! Love his colors!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He is a champion already at 10 months - that's brilliant! Congratulations and well done you and Monroe :biggrin:

Yep one day I will have a silver .....


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

katsdogworld said:


> Ch. Marquis' Monroe the Magician...he's 10 months old today!


wow! he is beautiful!


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Jenn, when is the International Show? We loved that show in Santa Rosa...it's so great that the judges actually take the time to give individual feedback on every dog. Monroe received his National and International Championships from IABECA already, but I'd like to go again for the fun of it!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice pup Kat!

Yes I also wish Enzo's coat was grown out we have to cut what with waht we got. 

So my understanding is if no poodles show no points ? I am planning on going to the lucerne valley, santa barbara, and claremont shows. I was thinking about the modesto since I have friends that live near there. Maybe we will come I will let you guys know.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations to both of you! That is one mighty handsome boy._


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

He is stunning! Oh my gosh!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow! He is gorgeous!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Kat he is a very beautiful boy! WOW! Someday lol same thing others are saying, I will have a silver LOL! Probably a mini or toy though! Congrats and well done. Did you handle yourself?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Monroe is magnificent as well as magical. What a handsome young man.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! Yes Passion 4 Poodles, I did handle him myself, though we have only done UKC and FCI so far. I found out there's another International Show in Santa Rosa at the end of May...I'm thinking about going...as well as trying to decide when I should put Monroe in the dreaded Continental...I want to show him AKC in Carmel in July, his first birthday is June 7, but I would like him to be grown into the cut a bit by July...any thoughts? I do love his puppy cut, but I hear the Conti is a bit easier to keep up?


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

gorgoeus boy he is


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful boy! so regal!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Kat, I have to say that I personally think the continental is a easier clip to maintain. I myself cant wait to get Sting out of this puppy clip and in the cont. I had a brown/cafe au lait for a short time (didnt work out) and I was planning to take him out UKC for fun. I put him in the continental at 10 months but he still needed to grow lots of coat. I have the beginning pic from when I put him into pattern but somehow didnt take one when he was much fuller. 

I think you have the right idea of what you have to do. For the rosettes to come in and look good by show time you"ll probably have to set pattern soon. Monroe is going to look pretty in the continental. I really want a silver!

Im planning on laying low until July myself. I want Sting to grow more coat and then go out AKC...well thats the plan. My husband might encourage another UKC show or too in the meantime. Are you going out to Rancho the weekend of May 15th?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

He really is gorgeous  Such a pretty face.


----------

